# It ain't leaking.



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That's not water BTW.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh goodness. 
That's a no touchey type situation.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

is it NG or LP, oil ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Who's to say it's not a water line? Never mind


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah dont even look at that too hard


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

NG. Black pipe to the furnace, stove then copper to this tee feeding the heater and dryer, about 50'. I went to look at it Saturday 'cause he wants to get rid of the copper. I capped it at the black pipe once I saw that.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

That needs to be aborted...


----------



## taylorjames (Mar 1, 2016)

Any leakage may turn into a major problem. So, you should take some necessary steps to get it fixed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

taylorjames said:


> Any leakage may turn into a major problem. So, you should take some necessary steps to get it fixed.


Might want to brush up on your reading skills... in this thread and PZ.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

taylorjames said:


> Any leakage may turn into a major problem. So, you should take some necessary steps to get it fixed.


you might want to read the introduction part , before posting.....:yes:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you might want to read the introduction part , before posting.....:yes:


Fifty bucks says TJ's a spammer. I haven't clicked on it yet, but the link in his sig line wasn't there this morning.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Fifty bucks says TJ's a spammer. I haven't clicked on it yet, but the link in his sig line wasn't there this morning.


Agreed , its an advertisement for a plumbing company in another continent.. I guess an idiot would advertise a plumbing company on a professional plumbers forum..:wacko:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Agreed , its an advertisement for a plumbing company in another continent.. I guess an idiot would advertise a plumbing company on a professional plumbers forum..:wacko:


If only... I could see the whois for every IP that signs on here I'd have a blast!

..But then I'd have no time for my work.


----------

